# Locomotive shot by flaming arrow?



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

This is or was a 2 6 4 Lionel engine 2025 with the bottom plate listing it as an O gauge locomotive.

Put it on the track, moved the handle on my ZW transformer, heard a pop and saw a smoke signal erupt from the locomotive. I mean the entire engine area smoked.

After that I had a totally dead locomotive, not even a light. The track was live as the lights in the switches were lit. d

I just had this engine gone over and it ran very well at the repair shop. Called the shop and was told that there was no way an engine would "burn" up on the track.

The wheels turn very smoothly by hand. 

Any suggestions of where to look and what to look at?

I have several other locomotives that run very well on this track.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, first things first, you got to pop off the shell and take a look. See if any thing looks burnt or fried. Could be a wire, e unit, hell it could be anything. This most likely is a Advanced repair. Can you solder? Got spare wire? Best thing is to unsolder each component and test them individualy. That is unless you can see burning or smoke damage or sparked wires.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

The 2025 has side rod linkage that can be a bit of a pain reassembling so pay attention when you take it apart. A very probable cause is a wire pinched between the body and motor frame . Happens often upon reassembly. Before you remove the shell, take the front boiler face off and check the light bulb area over. Sometimes it is a light wire in that area that causes issues. By the smoke you saw it should not be hard to find. Just a few ideas.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just follow your nose.


----------

